# No Breeders or Rescues Near Me



## AnyaLyssa (Apr 16, 2018)

I live in Savannah GA, and have been unable to locate a single non-feeder breeder or rescue less than 4 hours away. Just Petsmart and Pet Supermarket. If you know any please let me know! 

I'm not ready to adopt just yet, but what are my options? I simply cannot travel more than 1 hour away.

I have a friend that claims he knows a guy who breeds both pets and feeders. Should I give it a look? And if yes, what should I look for before buying from him?

I'm looking for a pair of boys.


----------



## Topple (Jan 11, 2018)

I know most people recommend breeders, and for good reasons. I am in a similar situation to you - not able to locate any breeders even remotely nearby, so I ended up buying my boys from a very small local pet store (who probably buys them from PetSmart, if I'm being honest with myself)

They have all had a URI but overall seem to be pretty healthy and energetic and playful, and have really nice temperaments. I don't think it's always a bad thing to buy from a pet store, but I understand if you want to look elsewhere. 

If the guy breeds both pets and feeders, I would want to know exactly what is the difference between them (e.g. lineage, how they are treated or handled) because he might just be selling feeder rats as pets. A lot of people have had good experiences buying feeder rats, as well, though! As long as they are young, you will be able to socialize them yourself, I think.

Honestly, there is no perfect place. I think you need to go and see the rats, handle them yourself, and decide if they seem healthy and friendly enough for you to want to own them as pets.

Take my advice with a grain of salt. I am no expert.


----------



## hailey_rora (Oct 17, 2017)

I would reccomend keeping an eye on craigslist. I've seen loads of rats that need new homes in my area and I don't live in a huge city...


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

Ditto on the CL idea. I search for rats often in Charleston SC, and CL shows me "nearby areas" so I see rats in Savannah, Hardeeville, and Beaufort a lot. Heck, my older boys came from Savannah, and their owner met me in Hardeeville for pickup.  People are ALWAYS re-homing their pets for one reason or another. Sad really, but it's a chance to give a pair of boys a second chance!

Just did a quick search and I see that there is a breeder who "just moved to Sav". From their website it says they opened in NC in in 2017. So, they don't have a lot of history but it may be a good choice for you if you review their info and are comfortable with it.

Good luck!


----------



## Asiposea (Dec 16, 2016)

Evolution Rattery is in Charlston, SC. Formerly Rainbow Row Rattery.


----------



## AnyaLyssa (Apr 16, 2018)

I never got any notifications for new replies to this thread! I have to set to notify me via email immediately, and have gotten alerts that way before :-( I haven't seen any boys on CL the entire time I've been looking since November, only a single 2 year old female, and ton of ferrets and sugar gliders. I really wish I'd known about that breeder in SC, and I did try asking around.


----------



## MRM (Dec 26, 2016)

AnyaLyssa said:


> I really wish I'd known about that breeder in SC, and I did try asking around.


Does that mean you ended up buying rats from the feeder and/or pet breeder guy your friend recommended?


----------



## AnyaLyssa (Apr 16, 2018)

Oh, I forgot to put that in, I went to petsmart. I actually went twice over a week to see them. They were in quarantine the first time because they had just arrived, but we'r in great health, and were even more lively and friendly the second time. The girl in charge of the rats there actually knows what she's doing! She's a mommy to 6 herself. I am very happy with my boys, who just greeted me as I came in from work! They were waiting at the door of the cage, and this is the first time :-D Geist normally hides when I come into the room. Ratatasker will wait to see what I'm going to do before moving away from the door, just out of reach behind the ramp. I was able to pet them both!! I'm loving my little Rattie B's, as I call them. Can you tell I'm excited? LOL


----------

